
SiFive to Demo "world's first" RISC-V PC Powered by FU740 SoC - byset
http://linuxgizmos.com/sifive-to-demo-pc-running-new-risc-v-soc-and-unveil-next-gen-ai-soc/
======
detaro
How do they define "PC" that theirs is the "world's first"? If I remember
correctly people have used RISC-V systems for desktop stuff before.

------
byset
Note that the article doesn't say whether this "PC" will be an actual product
that SiFive sells.

~~~
byset
Well, the official press release is titled "SiFive To Introduce New RISC-V
Processor Architecture and RISC-V PC at Linley Fall Virtual Processor
Conference", so that does suggest some sort of PC-like product.

[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200914005108/en/SiF...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200914005108/en/SiFive-
To-Introduce-New-RISC-V-Processor-Architecture-and-RISC-V-PC-at-Linley-Fall-
Virtual-Processor-Conference)

